# Beau Is Asking Me For A New Catchphrase



## Mayor Jamal (Mar 30, 2014)

But I'm absolutely out of ideas on what to give him, does anyone have any?


----------



## Ami Mercury (Mar 30, 2014)

Have him say "Buck You!"


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Mar 30, 2014)

fawn

b
because it rhymes with yawn

i'm not good at catchphrases either


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 30, 2014)

'shoom' xP


----------



## Goth (Mar 30, 2014)

how about "jk lol" this is really funny in the sentences


----------



## tealseer (Mar 30, 2014)

Swaggy


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm leaning towards Shoom but I wanna see what else comes up.


----------



## RoughInTheDiamond (Mar 30, 2014)

i like fawn 

- - - Post Merge - - -

But I think yawn would be cute for him too


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 30, 2014)

YOLO but I want him to ping so I can change it o.e


----------



## Ami Mercury (Mar 30, 2014)

"Deerie"


----------



## oak (Mar 30, 2014)

My deer was "hey deer". Creative I know.
Edit: No wait that's a greeting not a catchphrase, lmao good job self.


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Mar 30, 2014)

Now I'm tied between Shoom and Yawn.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Mar 30, 2014)

"My dear"


----------



## RoughInTheDiamond (Mar 30, 2014)

Aaah Deerie, get it  
Might change one of my deer to have that catchphrase when they ping, hehe


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Mar 30, 2014)

Ok I'm going with Shoom.


----------



## RoughInTheDiamond (Mar 30, 2014)

I personally think yawn will be really cute for Beau though, as he always seems sleepy


----------



## Ras (Mar 30, 2014)

I usually agree to change it and then keep it the same.  They can't tell the difference, so they think it's great.  "Saltlick!  This is going to change my life!"


----------

